# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R7 - raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

evo cure, vec mi vas se nskoliko javilo sa zeljom da pomogne, pa se upisite i molim vas da javite ako u vrijeme za koje se zapisete ne mozete doci-jako je vazno s kime mozemo racunati

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=

----------


## apricot

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot
11-13-3 osobe - apricot
13-15-6 osoba - apricot
15-17-6 osoba- casper, 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot
11-13-3 osobe - apricot
13-15-6 osoba - apricot
15-17-6 osoba=casper, 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=

----------


## Tea

za četvrtak ili petak ne mogu obečati (zbog Karle) ali za subotu se pišem od 7-9  100 %, a vjerojatno i dalje 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Tea

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=

----------


## Frida

> cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25 
> 9-11-3 osobe - apricot
> 11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida
> 13-15-6 osoba - apricot
> 15-17-6 osoba- casper, 
> 17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 
> 
> petak, 10.03. SC 
> 9-11-3 osobe - apricot
> ...

----------


## Frida

Ovako:

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25 

11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida

petak, 10.03. SC 

11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, frida

----------


## Vrijeska

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot
15-17-6 osoba- casper, 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot
15-17-6 osoba=casper, 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, frida 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)


PS. Ali bez velikih dizanja paketa i sl. - trbuh mi je već poveći.
Preslagivati, "klamati" (ono s pištoljem kako se već kaže) i sl. mogu.

----------


## Viola

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, frida, Viola

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## Frida

Ja bih u subotu od 9-13 umjesto od 13-17! Please ispravak!

----------


## Luna Rocco

cet.09.03. SC-Savska 25

9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska,
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16h)
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika

petak, 10.03. SC

9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola; Luna Rocco
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika


Potpisujem Vrijesku, ne mogu nositi preveliki teret, početkom trećeg ću zagaziti u posljednji mjesec trudnoće  :Smile:  Sve ostalo nema frke.

----------


## apricot

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## Lutonjica

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## Matilda

Evo prijavljujem se za subotu od 9 do 17. 

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## Frida

Pitanje, možda glupo: Može Ilona samnom?

----------


## mara

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

eto ja se javljam, no zadržavam pravo da "kapnem" prije završetka svoj e šihte

----------


## buby

došla bih rado, ali mislim da bum u bolnici tada  :Smile:  
dajem svesrdnu podršku rodama i svim akcijama
nadam se da će sve više novih biti na pomoć kada je to potrebno

----------


## apricot

> Pitanje, možda glupo: Može Ilona samnom?


naravno da može!
prošli put smo cijelo vrijeme imali dvije bebe-maramašice koje su odradile kompletnu primopredaju (pusa Zari i jakovu)   :Kiss:

----------


## Romina

ja mogu doći u jutarnjem terminu četvrtak ili petak  :Wink:  ubacite me kad vam više paše

----------


## apricot

dođi kad hoćeš, možda bolje u petak kada očekujemo veću gužvu.

dress code: trenirka ili nešto slično!

----------


## Romina

:Embarassed:  ja nemam niti jednu trenirku

----------


## Lutonjica

romina, nemam ni ja.
nego, apri nema ništa drugo _osim_ trenirke   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

onda nešto "radno" .
(ma već te vidim kako ovih dana mahnito trčiš po gradu i kupuješ trenirku! samo pazi da je u Rodinim bojama)   :Razz:

----------


## Romina

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16)
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika

----------


## maria71

il da je YSL   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

> romina, nemam ni ja.
> nego, apri nema ništa drugo _osim_ trenirke


nekad si me vidjela u trenirci?
 :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

za ozbač, DA, UVIJEK! (ili ja krivo definiram trenirku  :?  )

----------


## apricot

nikada!
ne posjedujem  :D

----------


## ivonna

Ja mogu definitivno u subotu ujutro par sati (vidim da tada treba najvise ljudi)!
Ali ja nisam nikad bila na rasprodaji (  :Embarassed:  ), valjda ce mi netko znati reci sta i kako da radim :?

----------


## Lutonjica

đizus  :? 
pa kakve su ti to onda hlače

----------


## TeddyBearz

> il da je YSL


  :Laughing:

----------


## Kejt

ja dolazim u subotu 9-13
u četvrtak i petak mi paše 11-13, a vidim da vas već ima puno, je l' može ?

----------


## Samoborka

Kaj se može u subotu recimo zakasniti poslije 13 sati, recimo od 14 ili 15 pa na dalje? To mi je jedina prilika, a mislim da je u 17 možda prekasno, a ipak bi se mogla i ranije pridružiti???

----------


## Školjkica

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? , Školjkica
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam se upisala za četvrtak, a za ostale dane nisam sigurna,moram vidjet kako će moja A. reagirat na i dal će bit ok

----------


## pinocchio

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio

p.s. nit sam nova, nit sam svježa, al sam voljna  :Wink:  vidimo se

----------


## apricot

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio

----------


## apricot

pinocchio, super!

cure koje mislite da ste prekobrojne!
javite mi se na pp, dat ću broj telefona da možete nazvati i vidjeti trebate li doći   :Wink:

----------


## Roza

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola, Roza 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, Roza

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15), Roza

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio

----------


## srecica

I ja se prijavljujem, ako niste popunile kvote.
Mogu u petak poslije 17 i subotu cijeli dan.

----------


## Romina

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16)
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16)
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola, Roza

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, Roza

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15), Roza

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio

----------


## apricot

Cure, puno vam, puno hvala   :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola, Roza 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, Roza 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15), Roza 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio, tanja_b

Mogu i u petak popodne, ali ako može od 17 do 19, ili da dođem prije 17, pa odem oko 19? Zasad neću još ništa upisivati, mogu se ubaciti po potrebi.

----------


## andrea

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola, Roza 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, Roza , andrea

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15), Roza 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio, tanja_b

Mogu i u petak popodne, ali ako može od 17 do 19, ili da dođem prije 17, pa odem oko 19? Zasad neću još ništa upisivati, mogu se ubaciti po potrebi.


za subotu sam ziher, a za primopredaju kad stignem- dodjem, ne znam još ništa točno

----------


## andrea

sad sam skužila da petak popodne mogu, od cca 15 h pa na dalje...  :Wink:

----------


## ivakika

ISUSE PA JA SAM SOKIRANA  :Heart:   :Heart:  
nisam bila tu jedan dan, a vi ste skoro sve popunile-cure jedva cekam!  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

CURE KOJE SU SE PRIJAVILE NAKON ANDREE,
neka se prijave još jednom.
Zbog prelaska na novi server izgubljeni su postovi pisani nakon 11:00.

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Ja bi mogla uvijek nakon 18 h i vikendom kada god treba pa me ubacite a ja bum došla( valjda mi vjekica ne bu opet bubini kao zadnji put)

----------


## josie

ja sam danas zvala na tel. nekoliko puta i nitko mi se nije javio, a vezano za rasprodaju.
jel se mogu nekome javiti na pp ili slično?

----------


## lidia

Ja mogu bilo koji dan u bilo koje vrijeme (Jana bude čuvao tata). Ubacite me kad vam treba.

----------


## ms. ivy

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?, Školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, Kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola, Roza 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim, Kejt, dolega, Roza , andrea 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Samoborka (od 15), Roza 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)=pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy

----------


## apricot

josie, jucer je bila ludnica zbog dijeljenja sifri - broj je zauzet, a tebi se prikazuje kao da se nitko ne javlja.
ili pokusaj danas ili se javi na pp ivakiki ili meni.

mama -i -vjeko, super je ako mozes poslije 18h, dođi bilo koji dan, a u subotu kad god možeš.
lidia, isto vrijedi i za tebe.

----------


## pinocchio

ajvica, imaš prijevoz. vozač te čeka na dolu u 12.30   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

super, cure!

----------


## ms. ivy

najfriškiji popis:

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy

----------


## bucka

cure,sorry sto vam ovako upadam na topic,ali me zanima(za moju frendicu) da li ste podijelili sve sifre??
ps.ako MM ovih dana dobije raspored dezurstava za 3 mjesec,upisat cu se i ja za volontiranje na rasprodaji!!

----------


## apricot

bucka, zovi 091 5863 717 - na tom broju se dijele šifre

----------


## pinocchio

šifre :?

----------


## apricot

za one koji žele prodavati svoju robu!
a članovi Udruge koji nemaju uniformu neka se jave Emily!

----------


## andrea

stornirajte mene s četvrtka, netko me krivo utefterio, ja sam petak i subota  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

to je AndreaM, tebe su izbacili! i to tvoja zpb-ovka!

----------


## andrea

ma skužila sam da je to druga andrea, pročitala sam ...

valjda je ajvica mislila potegnut i za mene, pa da ja ne dolazim bezveze  :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

Kakvu sad pa uniformu?
(nisam član, ali svejedno pitam...)

----------


## apricot

članovi imaju majice sa logom Udruge koje nose na svakoj akciji kako bi bili prepoznatljivi   :Wink:

----------


## tanja_b

Aha... sad sam se sjetila da sam te majice već vidjela. Nisam znala da je to uniforma!

----------


## apricot

nisi valjda očekivala kostimiće i stjuardesa-kapice?

----------


## ivakika

samo da napomenem da se slobodno mozete upisati i u ono vrijeme kad recimo pise da trebamo 3 pomagaca, a vec ih je toliko upisano-to je samo minimalan broj, a maksimalnog nema, sto nas je vise, to ce lakse ici

----------


## josie

može li se doći kao ispomoć nenajavljeno?
nisam sigurna  kada bih mogla, pa se ne bih zapisivala da ne ispadnem muljatorica  :Razz:  , a došla bih pomoći.

apri, da se dijele takve uniforme kod učlanjenja ne bi "radoznalost ubila mačku"  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

dođi kada hoćeš, ostani koliko možeš...

a radoznalost bi i dalje ubijala mačke ako su mačke škrt: uniforma se plaća, a ne dijeli   :Razz:

----------


## josie

đizus, kako se ti zakačiš za jednu riječ...fakat trebam paziti kad se tebi obraćam.
dobro,:" da su se plaćale takve uniforme..."

----------


## apricot

eee, i još sam se za jednu zakačila: fotografija   :Razz:

----------


## josie

znala sam!
ja mislila da se samo ne želiš pokazati u novom albumu.  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

andrea, sori zbog nesporazuma - nisam kriva.   :Smile:  

a što se tiče ispadanja s liste, ja sam kopirala zadnje verzije ali izgleda da se nešto izgubilo u selidbi.

----------


## tanja_b

> dođi kada hoćeš, ostani koliko možeš...


Dobro, ja ću se onda "zakačiti" za ovu izjavu i neću se zapisivati za petak popodne, nego ću doći kad stignem s posla (ne znam točno u koliko sati). Je li to ok?
Za subotu sam sigurna, pa sam se i zapisala.

I bez uniforme    :Wink:    mene bi takve stvari odbile od surađivanja. Bez brige, znam da nemate stjuardesa-kapice, nego sam zaboravila na majice, a nisam znala da ih zovete uniformom. 
(ja sam inače takav parti-brejker po tom pitanju da nisam htjela sudjelovati ni kad su svi u školi nosili iste majice)

----------


## apricot

a mi smo ponosne na naše uniforme s rodom!   :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

osim sto se nama svidja nosit iste majice postoji i opravdana potreba da imamo "uniforme" tj. iste majice, a to je da ljudi na rasprodaji znaju kome se trebaju obratiti za pomoc ako im nekaj nije jasno

bilo bi blesavo da jedni druge navlace za rukav i pitaju "ste vi roda.. mozete mi rec di je roba 0-1 god..."

ovak vide nekog u rozoj majci i znaju da ce dobit relevantnu info

----------


## pcelica

Mogu li doći sa Nikom?
Ako da, baš bih voljela pomoći (nadam se da će Nika biti zdrava).
Odgovara mi četvrtak ili petak 15-17.

----------


## Tea

:? ima li neko "rješenje" za nas koje nismo RODA? :?  :/  što se tiće majica? ja vam želim i volim pomagati, ali mi je blesavo kad satima slažem, trudim se da bude uredan stol sa robom, a babe sve ispremještaju jer misle da sam neki freek koji slaže tražeći nešto za sebe!?   :Sad:   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

Tea, možeš kupiti neku Rodinu majicu (npr, onu "sisatu"). One su u "slobodnoj prodaji" i može ih kupiti i ne-član Udruge.
Ovih naših, udružnih, ima onoliko koliko je članova i njih ne prodajemo drugima jer iza svake takve stoji i određena obaveza i odgovornost.

----------


## Kejt

di možemo kupiti te 'nečlanske' majice?

----------


## Lutonjica

tea, ja imam majcu, pa ljudi svejedno u mom prisustvu sve ispremještaju, a ja uporno za njima i pred njima slažem stolove.
to ti nema veze s majcom   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> di možemo kupiti te 'nečlanske' majice?


Bit će ih na samoj Rasprodaji.

----------


## Frida

> npr, onu "sisatu


Dali tih ima u (x)xl veličini? Kupila bi m jednu, super su mi!

----------


## lidac2004

da li se mora upisati?
ja mozda uspijem uletiti koji dan ali ne znam kada pa se ne bi upisivala de ne zeznem.

----------


## josie

> dođi kada hoćeš, ostani koliko možeš...


da citiram, kao ne bi bilo zabune  :Grin:

----------


## bucka

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16)
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega,bucka

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15)

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy
____________

----------


## bucka

evo cure ja se utefterila za sub od 9-13h!!u 9h sam sigurno tamo,a nadam se da cemo izdrzat do 13h jer ce pika isto doci sa daddycool-om,a morat cu je i podojit tamo!!!

----------


## bucka

cure,kakva je procedura kad dodjem tamo????kome se prvo javim??
jel moram cekati pred vratima(u onoj guzvi) pocetak rasprodaje ili kazem da volontiram,pa me netko pusti ranije  unutra??
jel i mi placamo ulaznicu??
soory,ako malo davim,ali mi je to prvo volontiranje kod vas,pa da znam sto me ceka!!  :Wink:

----------


## andrea

javit češ se ivakiki, pa će te ona raspodijeliti na dužnost  :Wink:  

ne čekaš vani, nego uđeš prije ljudi, u tvornici je bio poseban ulaz, a kako je sada rasprodaja u SC-u, ne znam još detalje, ali nije ni bitno, dođeš, pitaš, netko će te sigurno uputiti

----------


## apricot

bucka i ostale cure, morat ćete doći ipak nešto prije 9 jer u 9:00, kad ivakika pljesne rukama i vrata se otvore... nitko nema vremena za raspoređivanje.
znači, dođete desetak minuta ranije i dočekam vas ja  :Razz:

----------


## bucka

super onda!!! ma ja sam i planirala doci malo prije 9h!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## andrea

> kad ivakika pljesne rukama i vrata se otvore...


taj dio mi je :D

----------


## bucka

[quote="andrea"]


> kad ivakika pljesne rukama i vrata se otvore...


kaj ona ima telepatske sposobnosti??!! :shock:

----------


## ivakika

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  -ako i imam telepatske sposobnosti, nisam ih jos otkrila, ali mozda budem  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ne, telekinetičke!

----------


## bucka

> ne, telekinetičke!


da,fakat!!nisam se mogla sjetit tog izraza!!

----------


## apricot

eh, draga bucka... ovako ti je to:
ovo nam je  već 7. Rasprodaja i već svi dobro znamo što i kako treba. Kud ivakika okom, mi skokom. I to stvarno izgeleda telepatski.
ali, za vas nove... he, he... koji ne pogađate šeficine misli...
vi ćete funkcionirati na auditivnoj osnovi i slušati kako ja vičem!

----------


## Romina

e nek' nam je sa srećom   :Grin:  ja se još neću upisivati za subotu,ali vjerujem da ću i onda doći.

----------


## ivonna

Romina, dodji ti ipak u subotu, mi nove trebamo nekog tko zna (i smije) odgovoriti Apricot?    :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

i ja sam nova   :Grin:

----------


## Ena

Evo i ja se prijavila za subotu 9-13h, samo nisam sigurna da li ću moći biti skroz do 13, ovisno o tome hoće li moći tata uspavati  L. bez mamine cike.   :Smile:

----------


## Kejt

> Evo i ja se prijavila za subotu 9-13h, samo nisam sigurna da li ću moći biti skroz do 13, ovisno o tome hoće li moći tata uspavati  L. bez mamine cike.


znači, ne dovodite djecu - ela će sa mnom u marami pa kako bude

----------


## Ena

I ja bih ju povela, samo se bojim da neću biti od velike pomoći jer L. ne voli biti dugo u marami.

----------


## Ena

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega,bucka, Ena

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy

----------


## bucka

> eh, draga bucka... ovako ti je to:
> ovo nam je  već 7. Rasprodaja i već svi dobro znamo što i kako treba. Kud ivakika okom, mi skokom. I to stvarno izgeleda telepatski.
> ali, za vas nove... he, he... koji ne pogađate šeficine misli...
> vi ćete funkcionirati na auditivnoj osnovi i slušati kako ja vičem!


e sad me vec stvarno frka!!!!! a da ja ipak odustanem??!!  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

a biraj!
ili desetminutni teror tamo ili doživotno ganjanje po Forumu   :Razz:

----------


## bucka

bez razmisljanja biram teror!!!  :Grin:

----------


## lidia

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega,bucka, Ena 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## lidia

Ja se upisala kao 5-ta za subotu od 13-17, a ako ne treba u to vrijeme prebacite me ranije. A možda uspijem doći i u petak od 20-22. Jel se mogu nekome javiti ili da samo dođem ako uspijem (odnosno ako M bude radio ujutro)?

----------


## josie

cure, jel vam treba vješalica za rasprodaju?
onih malih?
imam ih desetak bez upotrebne vrijednosti, pa ako hoćete donesem ih na primopredaju.

----------


## ivakika

mozes donijeti na primopredaju

----------


## lidia

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper,Ivakika, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea, lidia 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega,bucka, Ena 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Andrea, školjkica 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),Andrea 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara? 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,Andrea 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,Andrea, lidia 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinars, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega,bucka, Ena 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15) 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## lidia

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek 
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM 
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza 

petak, 10.03. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek 
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek 
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16) 
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM 
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia 

subota, 11.03. SC 
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana, 

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana, 

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15),MIJA 32 

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## apricot

CURE KOJE NE ZNATE KADA BISTE DOŠLE!

Kako vidite, četvrtak popodne nam je kritičniji...
Može li koja doći u četvrtak, nešto prije 17 h?

----------


## ivakika

samo podizem ak niste vidjele-dajte pomognite u cetvrtak popodne, tu nam je gusto

----------


## josie

probati ću ja onda doći u četvrtak popodne.
ali nisam 100% sigurna...

----------


## Viola

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza, Viola

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16)
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana,

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana,

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, Samoborka (od 15),MIJA 32

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pinocchio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

..................................................  ....................
Evo ja sam se prebacila, umjesto 13-15 na 17-20.

----------


## ivakika

Viola, hvala ti
josie, ako uspijes bit ce super!

----------


## Samoborka

Sorry, ali ja ne mogu doći, naravno u subotu! Nešto mi je iskrsnulo, pa ništa od toga!   :Sad:  
Drugom prilikom!   8)

----------


## Samoborka

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza, Viola

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16)
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana,

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana,

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, MIJA 32

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pin77occhio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## ivakika

hvala svim curama koje su se upisale, uz posebnu napomenu da je u jutarnjim satima sefica Apricot, a u popodnevnim Casper
one vode glavnu rijec i organiziraju primopredaju, tako da vas molim da maksimalno suradjujete sa njima, kao uostalom i do sada, sto znaju svi oni koji su bili na primopredaji
samo zahvaljujuci super curama, koje rade sto im se kaze, nase rasprodaje su prava mala manufaktura sloznih rucica  :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

ja sam u smjeni sa apricot...hm...da mijenjam smjenu  :Grin:

----------


## andrea

opet ste me zbrisali, pa se po tko zna koji put upisujem  :Razz:  



cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza, Viola

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16), andrea
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana,

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana, andrea

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, MIJA 32

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pin77occhio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia

----------


## srecica

> opet ste me zbrisali, pa se po tko zna koji put upisujem


Ja sam tek sad vidjela da me nema uopce   :Razz:  



cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza, Viola, srecica (od 18)

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, romina
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16), andrea
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM, srecica (od 18)
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia, srecica

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana,

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana, andrea

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, MIJA 32

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pin77occhio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia, srecica (od 14)

----------


## srecica

UH ... trebalo je pisati od 18

----------


## ivakika

sorry cure, to je zato sto se ne kopira iz zadnjeg popisa, pa se desi da netko ispadne
ali ne brinite, bitno je da dodjete-sigurno necete biti viska!  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Cure, ne bi bilo lose da si isprintate nickove na neki mali papiric/kartoncic i to zakacite na majicu.  Da se uspijemo raspoznati  8)

----------


## apricot

anchie, to je već riješeno.   :Razz:  
cure koje dođete, javite se mukici i/ili meni - dobit ćete identifikacijske značke.

----------


## bucka

ali mi ne znamo kak ti izgledas!!!!! a mene se moze vrlo lako prepoznati-pa ja sam bucka!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

apri ti je ona debela, oko usta zamusana čokoladom   :Grin:

----------


## josie

> apri ti je ona debela, oko usta zamusana čokoladom


 :Laughing:  

brijem da je sve, samo ne to.

----------


## bucka

a jel tebi  mozda kao znak raspoznavanja iz đepa vire par muffina!!!  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

iz usta   :Wink:

----------


## bucka

:D   :Laughing:  
dobro onda!!!meni vire odasvuda sendvici,mini pizze,krafne,krmenadli,cevapcici...!! ipak je to tamo dugo dezurstvo(za moj zelucic)!!!  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> ali mi ne znamo kak ti izgledas!!!!! a mene se moze vrlo lako prepoznati-pa ja sam bucka!!!!


mi, stari, ćemo već imati te identifikacijske pločice, a ja ću biti na ulazu, na info-pultu.
ne brini, ako me ne vidiš, čut ćeš me   :Wink:

----------


## josie

da na info-pultu..
apri će biti na izlazu, kao i zadnji put i čekirati svakog koji prođe da nije maznuo nešto.  :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

> mi, stari, ćemo već imati te identifikacijske pločice, a ja ću biti na ulazu, na info-pultu.


kako to  mislis "mi, stari"? :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Laughing:

----------


## apricot

oni od prije...

----------


## Romina

Kakve su šanse da dođem u četvrtak od 9-11 umjesto petka?ak može super,a ak ne opet dobro

----------


## TeddyBearz

> mi, stari, ćemo već imati te identifikacijske pločice, a ja ću biti na ulazu, na info-pultu. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> kako to  mislis "mi, stari"? :shock:


  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Kakve su šanse da dođem u četvrtak od 9-11 umjesto petka?ak može super,a ak ne opet dobro


ma dodji kad hoćeš!
i ostavit ćeš broj telefona pa ćemo te zvati kad zagusti!
 :Razz:

----------


## Romina

cetvrtak, 09.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara,Romina(umjesto petka)
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica,mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Luna Rocco, mara?,AndreaM, školjkica,macek
15-17-6 osoba- casper, Viola, Luna Rocco (do 16), Roza (od 16),AndreaM
17-20-6 osoba Inesica (18-20),casper, Roza, Viola, srecica (od 1Cool

petak, 10.03. SC
9-11-3 osobe - apricot, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, 
11-13-3 osobe - apricot, frida, Vrijeska, Lutonjica, mara, kejt, macek
13-15-6 osoba - apricot, Viola, Luna Rocco, mara?,Pingu, macek
15-17-6 osoba=casper, Viola, Luna Rocco, Roza (od 16), andrea
17-20-6 osoba=Inesica (od 18 ), casper;Ivakika, Viola, Roza,AndreaM, srecica (od 1Cool
20-22-sto vise= Inesica,casper,Ivakika,AndreaM, Teddy, lidia, srecica

subota, 11.03. SC
7-9-sto vise to bolje =emily, mukica, tinaRS, erika* , djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, apricot, Vrijeska, Viola,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Teddy, macek, hildegard i NjM, MIJA 32, Gorana,

9-13=barem 25 = emily , mukica, djuli, anchie76, ivakika,casper, Vrijeska, Viola, Frida, Lutonjica, Matilda, mara - dokle izdržim,dolega, Roza, Davorka, renata, Kejt, dolega, bucka, Ena, Teddy,Pingu, hildegard i NjM,MIJA 32, Gorana, andrea

13-17=mukica, ivakika,casper, apricot, Viola; Lutonjica, Matilda, Roza, renata, MIJA 32

13-17-barem 5 novih(svjezih)-Andrea, pin77occhio, tanja_b, ms. ivy, lidia, srecica (od 14)

----------


## apricot

Cure koje dolazite popodne, ponesite digitrone, ako imate.

----------


## pinocchio

da, šefice.

----------


## ms. ivy

primito na znanje

----------


## apricot

tko god ima priliku doci barem na sat vremena prijepodne, neka dodje!
jucer je zaprimljeno pola sifri koje se danas trebaju sloziti na vjesalice.
onda opet molim "pojacanje" oko 13, pa onda oko 17.
Zapravo, nemojte danas ni kuhati ni ici na posao, dodjite u SC!

----------


## andrea

doći ću ja ranije, oko 13 vjerojatno

----------


## Kejt

a ja nisam sigurna hoću li uopće doć
kiša, a bez auta, s elom - nije mi neka opcija
još smo se jutros cijepile ... ma ako ne bude reakcije na cjepivo, dolazim bez obzira na kišu

----------


## Kejt

ne dolazim, žao mi je ... sad još ima i otečenu guzu od cijepljenja, stavljamo obloge i provjeravamo temp.   :Sad:

----------


## Tea

dolazimo nas dvije  :Wink:

----------

